# Ein WoWochenende



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Seid gegrüßt, liebe Buffis!
Da ich regelmässig eure schöne Community besuche, fallen mir doch des öfteren die wunderschön lyrischen Threads der User Ohrensammler und Damokles auf. Und bei jedem dieser Threads denke ich so bei mir: Verdammt, dass kannst du auch!
Tja, und jetzt ist es so weit.
Ich möchte euch nun einfach einmal einen (vorrerst) kleinen Teil einer längeren Kurzgeschichte präsentieren und auf die Reaktionen einzugehen, da Veröffentlichung von so etwas mir gänzlich unbekannt ist.
Sollte dieser Teil von den meisten Personen positiv aufgefasst werden, so werde ich gerne auch die anderen Teile der bereits fertigen Geschichte veröffentlichen.

Vorwort:
Eventuelle unpassende Begriffe der Humoristik zugute dürfen natürlich von einem Moderator zensiert werden, falls es zu sehr ins Auge sticht.
Und haltet euch nicht zurück mit Buhh-Rufen, dann weiß ich, dass ich noch viel zu üben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Freitagmittag. 
Endlich.
Das erlösende Ticken der letzten Sekunden auf deiner mit Brillianten verzierten Rollex kann nur eines bedeuten: 12 Uhr? Wochenende!
Genau, es ist Wochenende. Und da du natürlich schlau bist, hast du dich von sämtlichen zwischenmenschlichen Aufgaben befreit, die dir im Weg stehen könnten. 
Der eine Kollege wollte saufen gehen, inner Tittenbar. Hast du abgesagt.
Die Freundin wollte ein romantisches Wochenende mit dir bei sich daheim verbringen, mit reichlich gut gekochter Speisen und viel, viel zärtlichen Sex. Ist dir egal.
Der Bruder hat angerufen. Er wollte mit dir zum Angeln. Dabei gemütlich über Gott und die Welt diskutieren und ein Bierchen nach dem anderen Zischen. Geht dir am Arsch vorbei.
Doch warum das alles? 
Richtig. 
Du hast endlich die Zeit, dass zu tun, was du seit langem tun wolltest. 
Endlich kannst du deinen lang gehegten Wunsch ausleben.
Nichts steht dir mehr im Weg.
Nur du und dein liebstes Gerät, wunderbare 2 ½  Tage lang. 
Die Pausen bestimmst du, aber schon jetzt ist dir klar, dass es die nicht geben wird.
Du schwimmst in deiner eigenen, feurigen Euphorie.
Erstaunt stellst du fest, dass ein sehr penetranter Körperteil deiner selbst beginnt, vor Vorfreude immer länger und fester zu werden. Du massierst deinen Zeigefinger, du wirst ihn nämlich noch das ganze Wochenende gebrauchen.
Sobald du den Papierkram deiner undankbaren Arbeit in den Ort ihrer Vorhersehung, den Mülleimer, gegeben hast, packst du dir Mantel und Aktentasche. Weil du den ganzen Tag auf die Uhr gestarrt hast und jede verstrichene Sekunde mit einer Ewigkeit voller Gefühle der Vorfreude verbrachtest, bist du jetzt in Eile, dein Zuhause zu erreichen.
Weil es endlich soweit ist.
Du rerollst.
Und zwar einen Untoten Schurken.
Warum?
Weil nichts mehr Style hat.
Und das ganze Wochenende hast du dazu Zeit.

12:35
Ankunft zu Hause. Die Tür kann dir gar nicht schnell genug offen sein, weswegen du dir nicht einmal die Zeit nimmst, sie nach der gebräuchlichen Art auf zu machen, sondern sie einfach eintrittst. Schnell noch die Tür an den Rahmen gelegt, wird schon keiner bemerken. Dann stürmst du auf deinen schon am Morgen hochgefahrenen Rechner und geöffnetem Login-Fenster. Auf dem Schreibtisch in dem verdunkelten Büro stehen Horden von blau-rot beschrifteten Dosen, allesamt verschlossen und in Griffweite. Natürlich brauchst du Energie für das Wochenende, die ganze Woche hast du Vorbereitungen getroffen. Kühlschrank ist gefüllt mit Wachmachern: Energy-Drinks, Cola, Schwarzem Tee, Zucker, deiner Jahresendabrechnung für den Strom. Das Telefon liegt ebenfalls parat, die Nummer des Pizzaservices auf sämtliche Schnellwahltasten gelegt. Der Stuhl ausgepolstert mit Kissen, die dir jeden nur erdenklichen Komfort bieten. Zigarettenstange mit der geöffneten Seite direkt neben der ergonomisch geformten (um eventuelle Gelenkszerrungen oder Sehnenscheidenentzündungen vorzubeugen) Maus, damit, sobald eine Schachtel geleert, sofort die nächste da ist.
Im vollen Lauf entledigst du dich deiner Aktentasche (im hohen Bogen gegen die Wand im Flur geschmissen) und deines Mantels (einfach auf dem Boden liegen gelassen), ziehst dir die Schlaufe deiner Krawatte auf und öffnest den ersten Knopf deines modisch korrekten und zeitlos wirkenden weißen Seidenhemdes. Ohne im Schritt inne zu halten springst du auf deinen Drehstuhl, fährst die Lehne nach hinten und ziehst die Tastatur auf dem ausziehbaren Brett unter der Tischplatte zu dir heran. In nur geprüften 0.000349 Sekunden tippst du dein Passwort ein, sofort erscheint deine Charakterauswahlliste. Doch die treuen Spielgefährten von eins, die vor dir aufflimmern, interessieren dich schon lange nicht mehr. 
Zu lange hast du als Troll Jäger auf verstümmelte Lingualisierung und ein doof draufhauenden Wolf gesetzt, zu oft wurdest du als Vergelter-Paladin wegen deiner spitzen Ohren und deinem lachhaften Schaden verurteilt, zu selten hast du als Magier mehr machen dürfen außer Brot und Wasser herzustellen, zu kurz währten die schönen Momente der geistigen Erleuchtung deines Kriegers (genau 30 Minuten, danach war die AI vom Magier wieder futsch).
Doch heute, morgen und übermorgen sollte alles anders werden. Lange hast du es dir überlegt, doch als du die zündende Idee hattest, gab es für dich kein Halten mehr. Es führen alle Wege nach Rom, heißt es. Für dich führen alle Wege nur zu diesem Wochenende: dem Reroll auf einem untoten Schurken. 
Du pfriemelst mit der 4000-dpi-Maus auf den Button zu Erstellung neuer Charaktere.
Du klickst.
Der Bildschirm verändert sich. Zu langsam, wie du findest.
Du wählst einen Untoten als Charakter aus.
Du machst ihn männlich.
Du lässt im seinen Unterkiefer, nimmst ihm aber jede Spur von Haaren.
Du wählst die Charakterklasse ‚Schurke’ an.
Du überlegst nicht lange und tippst die erstbesten, am schnellsten erreichbaren Buchstaben auf deiner Tastatur. 
Alsdann trug der neu geborene Schurke den Namen: Gimpf! Majestätisch und von wunderschönen Zungen wohlgeformt, genau wie du!
Du wartest gespannt, den Finger auf der ESC-Taste ruhend (wer guckt sich bitte Intros an? DU sicherlich nicht!), bis der Ladebalken, quälend langsam, wie dir scheint, sein Ende erreicht hast.
Als die ersten Frames des Intros abgespielt werden, drückst du die ESC-Taste und dein Hirn schaltet auf Stromsparmodus.


15:45
Da du dich im Vorhinein natürlich über sämtliche Aufgaben in deinem Startgebiet erkundigt, Questbelohnungen auswendig gelernt, drei simultan und synchron laufende Quest-Addons installiert und bereits mit einem Testchar in deiner spärlichen Freizeit vor diesem Wochenende alles 5 Mal geübt hast, hast du bereits Level 20 erreicht. Voller Vorfreude hüpfst du auf und ab, auf dem Weg zum nächsten Questgebiet. Die erschreckende, nebulöse und von finster dreinblickenden Puddelverschnitten namens Worgen bevölkerte Region hält mehr als nur Beschäftigung für dich parat. Du hoffst auf schnelles Ansteigen deiner mit Alter gleichgesetzten Levelzahl. Und grünen sowie blauen Loot. Auch wenn dein Schurke jetzt schon jeden absolut T7,5 bekleideten Krieger und Todesritter in den Schatten stellt, was den Style anbelangt. Du fragst dich erneut, wie du nur so blind sein konntest, all die Jahre etwas anderes gespielt zu haben. Erneut passieren all die ernüchternden Erlebnisse deiner alten, mittlerweile in der Schublade für unbrauchbaren Mist gelandeten Charakteren vor deinem inneren Auge in Lichtgeschwindigkeit Revue. 
Nein. Deinem Schurken kann das nicht passieren!
Mehr Style in einem Charakter geht einfach nicht rein!
Sobald auf dem Bildschirm die Buchstaben des Namens der neuen Region auftauchen, suchst du schon mit dem linken Auge nach dem nächsten Gegner, der Erfahrung gewährt. Das rechte guckt derweil völlig stoisch auf die Daten des Recount, das dir die gesammelten DPS-Werte seit Level 1 anzeigt. Mit einem Jauchzer hast du jedes punktuelle Ansteigen dieses Wertes begrüßt, dich aber in Ruhe geübt, als alles in dir nach einem – sicherlich verdammt gut aussehenden und ebenso stylischen – Freudentanz schrie. Bereits die ersten blauen Gegenstände, die du dir im Auktionshaus von Unterstadt besorgt hast, haben bei dir Wonnen ausgelöst, wie sie höchstens Prostituierte jener Sparte bei dir erregen, auf die man sein gesamtes Leben spart. Jedes rote aufblitzen deiner kritischen Treffer werden mit einer Freudenträne quittiert, du bist dir immer mehr sicher, die einfach beste Klasse für dich ausgesucht zu haben. 

19:05
Mit einem lautstarken Applaus dir selbst und deiner Herrlichkeit zu Ehren begleitest du das rauschende Geräusch deines mittlerweile 29ten Levelanstieges (für die, die kein Mathe können oder einfach faul im Kopfrechnen sind: Level 30). Der erste Schritt auf die 40 ist getan. 
Aber plötzlich passiert etwas, von dem du in deinem eng strukturierten Zeitplan nie gedacht hättest, dass es dir jemals passieren kann. Jede Sekunde deines Wochenendes wurde von dir minutiös geplant, jede Irregularität oder das Risiko auf jene wurde Wochen zuvor bereits aus der Welt geschafft. 
Und dann das:
Das erste Mount steht an!
Allerdings bedeutet das wiederum einen Umweg bis in die Geburtsgefilden deines Charakters zu nehmen. Das hattest du nicht berechnet. Wie Schuppen fällt es dir vor Augen. 
Laut deinem Zeitplan solltest du am Abend des Sonntages die erfreuliche Mitteilung erhalten, dass du Level 80 erreicht hast. Aber kann es jetzt vielleicht soweit kommen, dass die 5 Minuten Flug, der 3 Minuten dauernde Einkauf sowie die erneuten 5 Minuten Rückflug, gepaart mit den 4 Minuten Laufweg bis zu den einzelnen NPC’s dir jetzt vielleicht fehlen, um vor dem am Sonntag wegen Übermüdung sicherlich anstehende Totalausfall deiner Körpersysteme noch das letzte Level zu erreichen? Du beschließt, das Risiko einzugehen. Sollte für eine Person deiner Willenskraft ein leichtes sein, eine drohende Ohnmacht, vielleicht ein Koma, noch ein paar Minuten heraus zu zögern.
Langsam knurrt dein Magen wie ein auf Diät gesetzter Wildecker Herzbube. Da du die nächsten 5 Minuten passiver Zuschauer bist, beschließt du dir eine Pizza zu bestellen.
Das Besetzzeichen des Lieferservices versetzt dich in Rage.

19:45
Viel zu viel Zeit hat der Pizzalieferjunge gebraucht, um das Wechselgeld zu zählen, weswegen du auf die 91 Euro Rückgeld verzichtet, die Pizza dem verdutzt guckenden Teenager aus der Hand gerissen und die Tür wieder an den Rahmen gelehnt hast. Schade um den Hunderter, aber es war nur Papier, nichts, was dir auf deinem Weg zu Level 80 geholfen hätte.
Nachdem du einen Weltrekord im 2-Personenpizza-Schnellessen aufgestellt hast, ohne dich dabei völlig voll zu sauen, stehst du mit deinem Charakter bereits auf Stufe 32. So langsam bemerkst du, dass es länger dauert, einen Level zu machen, aber deine Motivation ist ungebremst.


Weiter gehts nur auf Wunsch.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und der Wunsch wurde mehr als einmal ausgesprochen
Nach diversen Ratschlägen zweier sehr moderat formulierender Kritiker und einem eher untergegangen mütterlichen Tipp habe ich nun einen zweiten Teil abgeändert, versucht, mich dabei auf Kritik zu stürzen und die Vulgarität ein wenig aussen vor zu lassen. Auch wenn es vielleicht eine etwas kurze Spanne des korrigieren wars, so hoffe ich dennoch, ein wenig mehr Gefallen daran erwecken zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um eine Kurzgeschichte, die nur belustigen sollte und mir vielleicht meine literarischen Schwächen aufzeigt. Zur Verdeutlichung des Nachtrags ist der zweite Teil in Farbe gesetzt.
Zudem noch eine kleine Erklärung: Ich bin selbst Atheist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





20:33
Du guckst auf die Uhr. Ja, gute Zeit, um eine Gruppe für eine Instanz zu suchen. Ein wenig verschnaufen. Du hast dich gut geschlagen und bist deinem Zeitplan komplette 2 Level voraus, trotz diverser ungeplanter Unterbrechungen (an einen Katheter hattest du nun mal nicht gedacht).
Du betrittst den Channel für die Gruppensuche.
‚Overstyled Schurke sucht halbwegs gleichwertige Gruppenmitglieder für einen blitzschnellen BSF-Run. /w me, wenn ihr den Style habt!’ schreibst du voller Zuversicht.
Unkenrufe von wegen Noob, Boon, Kackboon, Nap, Depp, Angeber, von nur einem Körperteil gesteuerter Pubertierender, tust du als blanken Neid ab. 
5 Minuten später hast du auch eine halbwegs ansehnliche Gruppe zusammen, einen Orc-Krieger als Tank, einen ebenfalls Untoten Priester zur Heilung diverser Schäden deiner anderen Gruppenmitglieder (du wirst aufgrund deines Styles einfach nur durch die Gegnerhorden rennen, die geblendet von deiner Herrlichkeit dich als Gott verehren werden und auf keinen Fall gegen dich antreten), einen Blutelfen Jäger für die Schadensoptimierung und die Abrundung deiner DPS-Spitzen und einen Tauren Schamanen für alles andere. Also hinterher laufen und schön schauen, dass du immer dein Erdschild (für den Style natürlich) oben hast.
Da bereits zwei Personen am Portalstein warteten, wurdest du natürlich, trotz nur kurzer Entfernung zur Instanz, geportet, da du langsam die gaffenden Blicke der anderen Mitspieler nicht mehr ertragen kannst, die dir auf deinen Fußweg entgegen kommen.
Nach dem Betreten der Instanz stellst du eines fest: Die Mobs hier sind allesamt zum morden freigegebene, sabbernde Atheisten! Deswegen ignorieren sie sogar dein heiliges, deswegen stylisches Leuchten und attackieren dich direkt.
Der Tank schreit noch im /y: Alter, was geht mit dir? Warum rennst du gleich in die Mobs rein?, da liegst du schon tot und geschunden auf dem Boden. Du denkst dir nichts weiter dabei, dreckige Atheisten können nun mal keinen Teil an deinem Style haben, also lässt du sie gewähren. 
So etwas nennst du dann einen stylischen Abgang.
Kaum wiederbelebt von dem eifrigen Priesterlein, geht es sofort weiter. Du und deine Gruppe dreschen sich ungeschoren durch die Gegnerscharen, ein Feind nach dem anderen haucht sein kurzes virtuelles Leben aus und du fühlst dich in deinem Element.
Warum haust du den Mobs keine Finishing-Moves wie Ausweiden rein, wenn bereits 5 Combopunkte gestackt sind?, whispert dich der Schamane urplötzlich an. In einem Anfall von Mitleid ersparst du ihm die Antwort, er würde schon noch schnell genug darauf kommen. Aber es war einfach Fakt: Die Kampfanimation von Ausweiden hatte einfach nicht genug Style, um deiner selbst gerecht zu werden. Außerdem lässt du deine Gegner gerne ein wenig zappeln. 5 Combopunkte und 20% HP erwarten sie jeden Moment den tödlichen Streich, doch du lächelst nur sanft und haust lieber eine Minute länger mit Autohits und Finsterer Stoß auf sie ein. Qualvoll hat einfach mehr Style.
Erstaunt stellst du jedoch fest, dass der Jäger mehr DPS fährt als, seine Hochheiligkeit himself, du. Die Sache ist klar: Cheater.

21:23
Fast eine Stunde hast du gebraucht, und bist dennoch unzufrieden. Da du ein gerechter Spieler bist, hast du trotz deinem Style darauf vertraut, dass dir das Würfelglück sowie die Passfreudigkeit deiner Mitspieler jeden guten Loot zu werfen. Es dropt der ideale Umhang für dich. Der Jäger würfelt eine 99. Du denkst dir, dass es bei dir nur eine 100 sein kann, doch magere 5 erscheinen auf dem Bildschirm. Du denkst dir, dass dein Style dich sowieso von jeder Verwendung von Loot freispricht und sagst nichts. Allerdings zügelst du deinen Narzissmus und gedenkst, dich nicht mehr als Gottheit aufzuspielen.
Jedoch nagt es wesentlich mehr an dir, als du daraufhin beim letzten Boss aus Trotz heraus auf einen Stoffgürtel mit Zauberkraft needest, und der doofe Krieger das Teil einsackt, weil der Priester sich lieber Accountgebunden equipen lässt und der Schamane auf Verstärkung geskillt ist. Der Hunter hat sich sofort verabschiedet und dir noch schnell seine Meinung über dich mitgeteilt, die sich hauptsächlich um Erziehung und Fehlversuche bei Schafsklonung drehte.
Egal.
Neider gibt es überall.

23:59
Ohne, das du es bemerkst, hast du bereits dein halbes Arbeits-, Schrägstrich Spielzimmer mit leeren RedBull-Behältnissen und Kaffe-aus-der-Packung-Schrott zu gemüllt. Die letzte Dose Energy Drink, die du vorsorglich auf deinem Schreibtisch deponiert hast, steht geöffnet neben dem überquellenden Aschenbecher. Bald wirst du wieder eine der ungeliebten Unterbrechungen machen müssen. Aber der Vorrat an Augenaufhalter musste wieder an ihrem eigentlichen Platz aufgefüllt werden.
Es zeigt dir bereits das 40ste Level auf deinem Bildschirm an. 

03:45
Seit drei Stunden hast du die letzten Schlucke RedBull in der Dose verweilen lassen und damit den bevorstehenden Gang in die Küche hinaus zu zögern. Gerade stehst du in Ogrimmar herum, das AH nach weiteren blauen Loot durchforstend. Da whispert dich urplötzlich ein 30 Stufen niedrigerer Paladin an, ob du ihn nicht für 5 Gold RF ziehen willst
Wollen?
Nachdem du dir in einer fünfminütigen Pause genüsslich über seine Mutter, seinen Vater und seine Schwester ausgelassen hattest, nahmst du den Flug nach Tausend Nadeln und von dort nach Tanaris in Angriff.
In der Wüste, so denkst du, kann jeder deinen Style schon auf Meilen erkennen.



Weiter gehts nach geeigneter Kritik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------

Weiter geht es. Soweit habe ich die gesamte Geschichte noch einmal überarbeitet und bin hoffentlich nicht zu sehr von der eigentlich gedachten Story abgewichen. Erneut würde ich gerne konstruktive Kritik begrüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




04:00
 Verärgert verziehst du die Lippen. Gut, jeder konnte deinen Style auf Meilen erkennen. Sofern jemand Da gewesen wäre. 
Stattdessen beginnst du, die Mobs doppelt zu sehen. Du nimmst nun doch den letzten Schluck aus der RedBull-Dose und stellst fest: Schlafenszeit. Dein Kopf sinkt nach hinten und dein Schnarchen erfüllt alsbald das Zimmer.
Natürlich unterbrochen von diversen Stylisch! -Rufen deinerseits, geschnarcht, dennoch gerufen.
Dein Zeitplan gerät durch diese notwendige Unterbrechung zu keiner Zeit ins Schwanken.

05:00
Der Wecker holt dich aus deinem einstündigen Verschnaufpauschen. Mehr erlaubst du dir nicht. Und es muss dir reichen. 
Mit knackenden Gelenken steckst du dir eine Zigarette an und unterdrückst die ersten Wellen jenes unbeliebten Knurren eines Organs, das nach Druckfüllung schrie. 
Jedoch siehst du, statt wie erwartet, deinen Charakter in Verstohlenheit herumsitzend, den Login-Screen. Absolut der Überzeugung, dass selbst Blizzard dir mittlerweile den Style neidet, logst du dich wieder ein. Diesmal nicht ganz so schnell wie am Tag zuvor.
Aber auch das erneute Einfinden in die Spielwelt gestaltet sich mit unter ein wenig schwer. Dein Charakter ist, in matte 2 Farben gehüllt, vor dem Geistheiler wieder aufgetaucht. Blizzard muss dir eine Horde Oger aus der Scherbenwelt auf den Hals gehetzt haben, den die AFK-Skills deines Schurken reichen gerade mal zur Verteidigung gegen gleichlevelige Mobs.
Und selbst da nicht mehr als 10 auf einmal.
Ein wenig in deiner Meinung über den Spielbetreiber bestätigt lässt du dich wiederbeleben. Die 10 Minuten Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen tust du als Nichtigkeit ab, sie dient nur dazu, deinen Fortschritt nicht auf die Spuren eines gewissen griechischen Paladins zu führen. Aber an dem Spinner willst du dich mit deinem Style auch gar nicht erst messen.

12:00
Es hatte dich lange Stunden gedauert, viele Opfer hatten deinen Weg gepflastert, aber nun hast du die Beeren deines Erfolges vor dir stehen, in Form zweier gelber Zahlen unterhalb des stilisierten Bildes deines Charakters. Level 50 ward erreicht. Eine persönliche Linie, die du dir scharf in deinem Zeitplan unterstrichen hast. Nach der 5 kamen nur noch die 6, die 7 und schlussendlich die 8. 
So langsam stellst du dir jedoch die Frage, nicht ohne vorher einen schnellen Blick auf die spielinterne Uhr geworfen zu haben, ob du beginnst, deinem Zeitplan hinterher zu hinken.
Du erhältst erneut einen Whisper. Diesmal von einem Tauren Druiden. Er fragt, ob du nicht Lust auf einen netten Maraudonrun hätte. 
Nein, hast du nicht.
Das ist ne große Höhle, wer außer vier solcher unstylischen Vollpfosten soll dich den da sehen?
Während du beginnst, die Wälder von Feralas von Ungeziefer zu befreien, beginnt deine Kehle langsam auszudörren. Ach ja, du hattest es gestern nicht mehr geschafft, neue Vorräte aus der Küche zu beschaffen. Wird aber langsam mal Zeit.

15:00
Du kannst die letzten EXP auf das magische Level 58 kaum mehr erwarten, selbst die Pause in Form des Kühlschrankraids in Blitzgeschwindigkeit konnte das nicht dämpfen. Allerdings gehen dir kurz vor Levelup doch glatt die Quests in Winterquell aus. Du denkst dir nur in großen roten Buchstaben WTF?!, bevor du dich auf das nächst beste Flugtier schnallst und gen Verwüstete Lande ziehst, von wo aus du schlussendlich die Scherbenwelt erreichst. Das letzte Level würde sich dabei durch die Gebietserkundung ergeben.

15:10
Obwohl der Erfolg ‚Erforscht die Verwüsteten Lande’ aufblitzt, schreist du den Bildschirm an. 2 EP fehlen dir nur noch auf die 58. 
Du visierst einen Mob mit deiner Schusswaffe an und verpasst ihr mit deinem gesamten Style einen… Miss?!
Dein Frustrationsgeschrei, dem Paarungsröhren brünstiger Hirsche nicht unähnlich, wird lauter.
Doch im Nachhinein besiegst du auch diesen Gegner, das 58zigste Level erscheint auf deiner Anzeige und du begibst dich durch das Dunkle Portal.
Warum eigentlich Dunkles Portal, denkst du dir nebenbei. Das ist doch weiß?
Doch für solch tief philosophische Fragen hast du weder die Zeit noch gerade die Muse.

15:45
Level 60 erreicht. Da du jetzt fast doppelt so viel Erfahrung durch Quests erhältst, bist du recht schnell wieder auf der richtigen Spur. Deinem Zeitplan nur noch minimal hinterher hinkend machst du dich auf die Reise zum Kauf deines Epic-Mounts. 
Gekauft, gesattelt und motiviert, dass es jetzt schneller von Quest zu Quest geht, hast du nur Minuten später bereits Level 61 erreicht. Dieses Mal hast du daran gedacht. Die Optimale Route ausgerechnet, jede Abkürzung wahrgenommen, Sprint aktiviert, wo es nur ging. Die Zeit minimalisiert. 
Ein absolut hässlicher Schurke, ein Blutelf, redet dich plötzlich an.
‚Hi, bock zusammen zu Questen?’
‚Bock, deine Zähne fachgerecht verwerten zu müssen?’, fragst du höflich.
Eine Antwort erhältst du erst später, allerdings in anderer Form.
Dennoch fragst du dich, wie jemand mit einem gesunden Geist jemals auf die Idee gekommen ist, sich einen Blutelfen als Schurken zu erstellen.

19:00
Auch wenn du dachtest, deine mittlerweile fünfte Schachtel Zigaretten müsse das Hungergefühl irgendwie unterdrücken, dein Magen randaliert wie ein Rechter in einer Black-Music-Disco. Notgedrungen rufst du den Pizzaservice an, verfährst wie am Vortag nach gleichem Verfahren, nur diesmal mit einem Fünfziger, hinkst deinem Weltrekord von gestern jedoch Meilen hinterher. Mit der leeren Pizzaschachtel verscheuchst du die Dunstschwaden deiner qualmenden Zigaretten, da sie dir langsam die Sicht auf den Monitor erschweren.


22:30
Level 66 erreicht. Langsam fallen dir die zeitlichen Abstände nach erreichen eines Levels auf, in denen du nur stupide Maus wie Tastatur gleichermaßen hohl bearbeitest. Aber du weist, dass die benötigten Erfahrungspunkte nur minimal reduziert wurden, du in Nordend noch deren volle Auswirkungen beim Questen zu spüren bekommen wirst.
Allerdings büßt in der Scherbenwelt dein Style einiges seines Styles ein. Hamsteranusrosafarbene Brust passt nicht zu kleeblattpopelgemischgrünen Schultern und harnerkranktgelben Hosen. Dazu noch Schuhe, die erst oberhalb der Knöchel beginnen und selbst einem Straßenpenner zu sehr unter das Niveau und der persönlichen Selbstachtung fallen würden. Nur deine Waffen haben diesen Star Wars-Flair, den du als Kind geliebt hast.
Du betrittst das Gebiet Schergrat gerade, als dich etwas sehr störendes unterbricht.
Erneut kommt ein lautes Knurren aus deiner Bauchregion, da dazu aber geradezu geburtswehenhafte Schmerzen durch deinen Unterleib schießen wie sonst die RedBulls in dich hinein, kann es nicht an mangelnder Nahrungsaufnahme liegen. 
Dann wird dir bewusst, dass du schleunigst die Lokalität ändern solltest, andernfalls würdest du den Rest deines Wochenendes nicht mehr das Zimmer ohne entsprechend geprüften Atemschutz betreten können.

00:05
Du verfluchst deinen schwachen Magen. Nicht einmal eine ganze Pizza ungekaut am Stück kann er fachgerecht in seine Einzelteile zerlegen, nur die Salami und den Käse oben weg fressen, dich den Rest dann wieder das Kloset runterspülen lassen. Im Ganzen.
Dein liebstes Loch brennt wie nach einem Besuch bei Daniel Küblböck, der sich die homoerotische Version von Long Dong Silver zur Pornoparty eingeladen hat. Aber du beschließt, deine begrenzte Hausapotheke auf ein schmerzlinderndes Mittel auszubeuten, damit dich nichts weiter auf den Weg zur 80 aufhalten kann. Zeit hast du ohnehin jetzt genug verloren. Auch wenn du dir noch vornimmst, nächsten Monat das Bad sanieren zu lassen.



-------------------------------------------------------------
Weiter gehts (immer schön bei der Stange bleiben, bald ists vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

04:50
Endlich. 68. Nordend. Der Hafen der Vergeltung. Wiederum eine Stunde Schlaf steht jetzt auf dem Programm. Da du bereits auf die Kontrolle deines Speichelflusses keinen Einfluss mehr hattest und du dauernd an das Gefühl eingemachter Hosen erinnert wirst, glaubst du, damit keinen schlechten Schnitt zu machen, eine halbe Stunde obendrauf zu packen. Allerdings musst du zuvor noch das Fenster aufmachen, da aus dem Klo trotz verriegelter Tür ein unnatürlicher Geruch durch deine Wohnung kriecht. Erinnert dich ein wenig an das Buch von Stephen King, dass du vor Zeiten einmal gelesen hast, Dreamcatcher. Da ging es teilweise auch um einen üblen Geruch. Äther mit überreifen Bananen, meinst du dich zu erinnern. Du nimmst dir zwei Zigaretten, trennst nur den Filter ab und schiebst sie dir in beide Nasenlöcher. Geht. Erneut schläfst du ein.

6:30
Du hast fast 5 Minuten gebraucht, um dich zu allererst deiner Umgebung, dann deines Mundgeruchs und schließlich deiner Aufgabe bewusst zu werden. Da Blizzard jetzt scheinbar gegen dich und deinen (nicht vergessenen) Style richtig mobil macht, bist du wieder ausgelogt. Jedoch bereitet es dir diesmal Schwierigkeiten, dein ohnehin bereits kurzes Passwort einzutippen, da du fälschlicherweise das o mit der Null verwechselst. Aber schlussendlich schaffst du es, das Wort ‚popopo87’ fehlerfrei einzutippen.
Wieder in Nordend grast du jetzt mit neu gewonnen Eifer jede Quest ab. Du lässt nichts aus. Rusht von Ort zu Ort. pwnst Mobs, killst Gegner, legst Bosse. Wie im Zeitraffer ziehen die Aufgaben an dir vorbei, du liest nicht mehr, starrst nur noch auf die farbig markierten Gebiete deines Carbonites, betätigst deine Angriffe und verballerst grünen Loot. Mit so was gibst du dich nun nicht mehr ab. Stats pushendes blaues Equip genau für deine Levelstufe, alles andere ist Crap und gehört jetzt dem Vendor, während dein Geldbeutel ähnliche Geräusche macht, wie ein Opa nach Erfindung der Prostata-Erneuerung lachen würde.
Oh, Stufe 70. 
6000 Gold in der Kasse?
Natürlich. 
Aber bevor du schon in Richtung Schattenmondtal fort trotten wolltest, um dir das episce Flugskill zu besorgen, ebenso wie ein adäquates Mount für dein königlich ramponiertes (Ingame wie RL) Hinterteil, kommt dir der letzte Geistesblitz des Wochenendes.
Halt. 
Nordendfliegen ja erst ab 77.
Dann halt weiter stylisch questen.

34:89
Du schaust noch einmal genau auf die Uhr.

15:45
77. Endlich geht das mit dem Leveln schneller voran. Doch gerade erst in Dalaran angekommen, whispert dich erneut jemand an.
‚Hi, suchst du eine Gilde?’
Du verneinst, mit dem Hinweis darauf, das dich Vollspasten in einer Gilde nur mit Fragen nach deinem Style aufhalten würden und du auch so schon genug Fans hast. Auf das geantwortete, mit Caps Lock in verlockende Großbuchstaben gesetzte FU gehst du nicht mehr weiter ein. Du kennst die ‚Nimm mich, ich will ein Kind von dir!’-Rufe zu genüge.
Kaltwetterflug gelernt, Mount unter den Po geschnallt, verlässt du Dalaran auf dem Weg nach Eiskrone, dem Ort deines letzten Stufenanstieges. Obwohl du es stylisch erträgst, tut der harte Sattel deinem Hintern keinen Gefallen.

19:55
Eiskrone war keine gute Idee. Das merkst du nach deinem 100sten virtuellen Tod dort recht schnell. Aber du denkst dir nicht mehr als dasselbe wie bei deinem allerersten Tod in BSF. Stylische Abgänge.
Dein Erfahrungsbalken mag sich auch nicht so wirklich bewegen. Zudem hast du in ruhigen Minuten immer das Gefühl, das rosarote, mit Gelee beschmierte kleine Feen um dich herumtanzen, um deinen unsterblichen Style zu preisen. Leicht genervt schüttelst du den Kopf. Feen gibt es in dem Spiel doch gar nicht. Und man kann auch kein Gelee auf andere Spieler spritzen. 
Sicherlich ein Streich von einem scheidenden GM.
Dein Magen knurrt aus einem unbekannten Grund nicht, trotz der Uhrzeit. Du bemerkst es aber nicht. Wie auch?

20:35
79 erreicht. Wachbleiben fällt dir aus irgendeinem Grund schwer. Du hast dir vorsorglich ein Makro mit dem Wortlaut: 
‚Ver**** dich, du imp***** S***ratte, oder ich reiß dir deine E*******e raus!’
 erstellt, das du automatisch spamst, wenn dich jemand nach einer Instanz, Gruppenquest oder deinem Style fragt. Allerdings macht dir das eine mal Sorgen, wo du scheinbar im Sekundenschlaf auf der linken Maustaste eingeschlafen bist bei geöffneten /w-Chatfenster. Als du auf die Uhr schaust, bist du dir sicher, deine Augen spielen dir einen Streich. 
5 Minuten sind zuviel für Sekundenschlaf. 
Was wollte der Typ noch gleich von dir? 
Allerdings ist das Öffnen des /w-Chatfenster auch nicht durch die Tastenkürzel /2 möglich. Außer in Dalaran, wo du dich gerade herumtreibst, um dir den letzten blauen Loot aus dem Auktionshaus unter den Nagel zu greifen. Dein Geldbeutel ist wieder gähnend leer. Auch egal, du hast soviel Style, eine Minute als Model würde ihn schon wieder auffüllen. Erneute Anwesenheit scheint einen Jubelsturm unter den anderen Charakteren auszulösen. Du wirst angewhispert, quittierst diese mit der Combo /2+Makro mehrere Male.


---------------------
Hiermit nun der letzte Teil. Hoffe es ist nicht zu sehr zu einer Farce geworden. ;D

23:55
Wie es die Ironie des Schicksals den will, hast du fast punktgenau auf die Tageswende die letzte Quest absolviert, die dir die letzten 500 EP auf Level 80 geben soll. Voller Freude und mit Tränen in den Augen, dass sich dein Zeitplan im vollen Umfang gelohnt hat und du das eherne Ziel deines Wochenendes endlich entgegen schreiten kannst, machst du dich auf den Flug. Das fliegende Schiff der Horde ist dein Ziel, genauer gesagt, ein grüner Orc mit unaussprechlichen Namen. Liegt vielleicht weniger daran, dass du es nicht lesen kannst, eher daran, dass deine Zunge sich nicht mehr von deinem Mundhöhlenoberteil lösen wollte. Der RedBull war seit Mittag alle, ebenso wie der Kaffee. 
Egal.
Ebenso wie der Gestank aus deiner Toilette sich nunmehr nicht mehr alleine an der Nase bemerkbar macht, sondern auch durch deinen Augen. Die gräberdunstgleichen grünen Schwaden, die scheinbar die Gesichter in der Wohnung gefangener Seelen bilden, bevor sie wieder zerstoben, kannst selbst du nicht übersehen. Ignorieren aber schon.
Egal.
Deine Hose ist vom getrockneten Speichel des Vorabends steif wie tief gefrorenes Wasser. Nicht wie Eis, dafür ist es draußen nicht kalt genug. Aber so ähnlich. Komplexe Gedankengänge wie Nasenbohren und Ausbeute betrachten fallen dir mehr als schwer, ebenso wie schlüssige Vergleiche zu machen. Deine Hose kommt dir doch eher so hart wie ein Knochen vor.
 Auch dein Körpergeruch steigt in schwirrenden Hitzebildern unter deinen Achseln hervor, jedoch hast du deine Nase bereits genug mit dem Gestank deines Klos malträtiert, als das sie sich noch an so etwas läppischen wie deinem Schweiß stören könnte. Und von deiner nächsten Nasenhaarrasur kannst du auch absehen, da sie praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden sind.
Ebenso fällt dir auf, dass aus deinem, vom Arbeitszimmer aus einsehbaren, Wohnzimmer sämtliches Mobiliar, Fernseher, Stereoanlage, Aquarium, Bilder und Pflanzen verschwunden sind. Ob das an der Tür lag, fragst du dich noch kurz, bevor auch das in den Hintergrund tritt.
Aber eines sticht dir am meisten ins Auge: dein Aschenbecher hätte es dennoch gut getan, einmal am Wochenende entleert zu werden. So hättest du zumindest verhindert, das du nun keinen Buchstaben mehr auf deiner Tastatur erkennen kannst, nur deine dir angeschulten 10-Fingerschreibsystem-RL-Skills halten dich von falscher Direktion deines Chars und die feinmotorische Fehlverhalten deiner Finger ab.
Doch das gerät jetzt alles in Vergessenheit.
All die Mühen.
All die Strapazen.
All die anderen verpassten Gelegenheiten.
All die Schmerzen, die Nerven, die Fettreserven, die du lassen musstest, traten urplötzlich in den Hintergrund.
Der penetrante Gestank deiner Selbst sowie deiner fäkalen Hinterlassenschaften waren wie weggeblasen.
Dein Flugmount senkt sich gen Schiffsboden.
Ein Geräusch dringt aus deinen Computer-Boxen, in deinem Chatfenster erscheint ein erneuter Whisper einer deiner Fans.
Denkst du.
Zumindest hatte kein Fan jemals das Blizzard-Logo vor seinem Namen stehen.
‚Guten Abend Gimpf. Leider müssen wir dir mitteilen, dass uns gesammelte Beschwerden anderer Spieler über dich vorliegen, ebenso Auszüge der Beleidigungen, die du jenen Spielern zukommen ließest, ebenso auf Lösungsvorschläge ebenfalls mit Beleidigungen reagiert hast. Aufgrund des Tatbestandes und das nicht Einhalten unserer Spielregeln wird dein Account nun auf Lebenszeit gesperrt. Dein Logout wird in 10 Sekunden erfolgen. Noch viel Spaß und mögest du deine Gegner beim Meucheln niemals verfeh….’
Weiter kommst du nicht mehr mit Lesen, da urplötzlich wieder der Login-Screen vor dir erscheint, mit der Mitteilung, dass dein Account gelöscht wurde.

23:59:58
Du fällst ihn Ohnmacht. 
Zwei Sekunden vor Mitternacht.
Gar kein stylischer Abgang.



ENDE



Abspann:
Du erwachst aus deinem komaartigen Schlaf, als du lautes Schreien deiner Nachbarin vernimmst. Deine zertrümmerte Haustür beweist dir das Eintreten der BKA-Beamten, die zu dritt um dich herumstehen, allesamt mit Gasmasken auf.
‚Wieder so ein Irrer’, vernimmst du von dem dir am nächsten Stehenden verzerrt unter der Maske heraus.
Dein Finger sucht die Maus.
Blind suchst du den Fleck auf dem Bildschirm, auf dem du ein gewisses Makro deponiert hattest in deinem nicht mehr angezeigten Interface.
Dasselbe Makro, das du auf Level 79 geschlagene 5 Minuten einem GM gespamt hattest, als dieser auf die ersten Tickets eingehen wollte.
‚Ey, eine brandneue Laz0rlight-ergonomic-proportianal-shaped-Gamers-choice-Maus. Die Dinger sind scheiße teuer!’ meinte einer der Beamten.
‚Hat aber Style’ erwiderte der andere. 
Du klickst wie zur Antwort mehrere Male entnervt.


----------



## kingkong23 (16. Januar 2009)

Hey nett gemacht :=0 ich würde auch sowas schreibent^^
und zur story hehe einfach cool


----------



## Kleinkind01 (16. Januar 2009)

BBUUUUHHHHH  

nein scherz eigentlich finde ich es ziemlich gut wenn ich bedenke was ich da zusammenschreiben würde


----------



## El Homer (16. Januar 2009)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (16. Januar 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thegnar (16. Januar 2009)

weitermachen pls!


----------



## Fäntom1 (16. Januar 2009)

Fake! Es gibt kein wochenende!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (16. Januar 2009)

Fäntom schrieb:


> Fake! Es gibt kein wochenende!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also das musst du mir jetzt erklären...

BTT: Wenn der Rest das hält, was der Anfang verspricht, dann bin ich mehr als nur gespannt, wies weiter geht.
9/10, allerdings nur, weil ich Klischees nicht wirklich mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fok92 (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr cool!
Bitte weitermachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morimx (16. Januar 2009)

ja, bitte weitermachen !!


----------



## Reo_MC (16. Januar 2009)

Ganz lustig, aber warum zur Hölle beschreibst du mein WE?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (16. Januar 2009)

Her mit dem Rest! Hört der mittendrin auf zu erzählen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadhunt (16. Januar 2009)

Auh ja, sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte schreib weiter, ist sehr nett zu lesen. (=


----------



## Fanktolas (16. Januar 2009)

Also vielleicht hier und da ein "bisschen" überdreht, ansonsten gut! Wenn du einen Gang runterschaltest würde ich mich über eine fortsetzung freuen!


----------



## zunix (16. Januar 2009)

...schreib bloss weiter , sonst muss ich es tun !!

P.S.
woher weisst Du, wie meine WE´s ablaufen ????

MFG


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

Du wolltest Ehrlichkeit und die bringe ich: find es nicht wahnsinnig toll und habs obwohl ich mir 3x sagen musste "das war genug brich ab" dennoch zu Ende gelesen. Den Anfang finde ich viel zu vulgär. Bis zur Mitte 12:45 hab ich mich gefragt wann die Geschichte jetzt endlich losgeht und ob der Prolog tatsächlich die Hälfte der Geschichte ausmacht. Dann wusst, ich "ne ist nur ein Drittel". Ein Höhepunkt fehlt. Die 91€ könnten durchaus der Höhepunkt sein jedoch ist man auf dem Weg dahin eingeschlafen. Du solltest Zukunft auf Ausführugen wie Tolkien verzichten in denen Du zuerst einmal eine halbe Stunde die Umgebung beschreibst bevor Du eigentlich dazu kommst worums überhaupt geht, das liest sich äusserst zäh.

Tut mir leid, will jetzt auch noch was Positives sagen: Finds toll dass Du Dir Mühe gegeben hast und ich denke beim zweiten oder dritten Versuch wirds wesentlich besser werden und das Potential ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, muss nur halt genutzt werden. =)

Tip: Die Stärke von Ohrensammlers, bzw Damokles' Beiträgen liegt darin, Dinge, die uns allen schonmal passiert sind und uns in dem Moment enorm geärgert haben so wiederzugeben, dass sie lustig klingen oder anders: klingt nach Ironie, beruht jedoch auf wahren Begebenheiten und wird dadurch lustig.


----------



## Reschmet (16. Januar 2009)

Show must go on!! 
Wo ist der Rest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> Also vielleicht hier und da ein "bisschen" überdreht, ansonsten gut! Wenn du einen Gang runterschaltest würde ich mich über eine fortsetzung freuen!


Gerade mit Übertreibungen setzt man oft humoristische Höhepunkte unserer ohnehin schon monoton verlaufenden Welt.
Ohh, teuere Lyrik.

Spass beiseite...
Bisher nur 'Weiter! Weiter!'-Rufe und ein kaum ernst gemeinter Buuhhh!
Auf die Reaktionen hatte ich gehofft, allerdings mehr Leute erwartet, die etwas in der Stilrichtung 'Ololol zomfg l2p, bissu Hartz4 oda wat?' posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ehrlich überrascht.
Ich warte dennoch lieber noch ein wenig ab, bevor ich hier weiter mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (16. Januar 2009)

ganz lustig. schreib mal ruhig weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vater the real holy papa (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben
Vor allem wenn man wenn man bedenkt wie wenig Rechtschreibfehler in so einen Text drin sind, hebst Du das Niveau des Forums enorm an.
Ich für meinen Teil kann mir das alles sehr bildlich vorstellen und als Suchti hab ich leider auch schon den einen oder anderen Gedanken so gemacht .

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Vater the real holy papa (16. Januar 2009)

doppelt


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du wolltest Ehrlichkeit und die bringe ich: find es nicht wahnsinnig toll und habs obwohl ich mir 3x sagen musste "das war genug brich ab" dennoch zu Ende gelesen. Den Anfang finde ich viel zu vulgär. Bis zur Mitte 12:45 hab ich mich gefragt wann die Geschichte jetzt endlich losgeht und ob der Prolog tatsächlich die Hälfte der Geschichte ausmacht. Dann wusst, ich "ne ist nur ein Drittel". Ein Höhepunkt fehlt. Die 91€ könnten durchaus der Höhepunkt sein jedoch ist man auf dem Weg dahin eingeschlafen. Du solltest Zukunft auf Ausführugen wie Tolkien verzichten in denen Du zuerst einmal eine halbe Stunde die Umgebung beschreibst bevor Du eigentlich dazu kommst worums überhaupt geht, das liest sich äusserst zäh.


Konstruktive Kritik nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Damit hat man immer einen Ansporn, sich zu verbessern.
Allerdings trifft es ein 7tel eher. Die Geschichte ist mehr eine schwer zu deffinierbare Abfolge gewisser Zeitabschnitte einer Person, die sich in Klischees und Übertreibungen ergeht, um ein gerade zu absurdes Ziel zu erreichen und dabei auf einen Punkt zu setzten, der alles andere in seinem Gesichtsfeld ausradiert. Ich setzte dabei gezielt auf eher vulgäre Vergleiche, ebenso wie ein absurdes Mass an Übertriebenheit, weil diese beiden Komponenten ebenso Bestandteil der menschlichen Kommunikation in World of Warcraft ist (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung).

Mein Erklärungsversuch zu deiner Kritik :-)


----------



## Blooddrainer (16. Januar 2009)

> Viel zu viel Zeit hat der Pizzalieferjunge gebraucht, um das Wechselgeld zu zählen, weswegen du auf die 91 Euro Rückgeld verzichtet, die Pizza dem verdutzt guckenden Teenager aus der Hand gerissen und die Tür wieder an den Rahmen gelehnt hast. Schade um den Hunderter, aber es war nur Papier, nichts, was dir auf deinem Weg zu Level 80 geholfen hätte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr nice ^^


----------



## El Homer (16. Januar 2009)

Könntest du bitte ein Pic von deinem Schurken rein stellen ?
Das fände ich richtig passend dazu.


----------



## Nightmare66 (16. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

coole sache^^ hast wirklich talent für solche geschichten bitte um fortsetzung!
ich hoffe das du und dein schurke den style beibehalten^^


danke und viele grüße


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. Januar 2009)

Diese Neulinge -.-" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es heißt WoWenende (ausgesprochen Woffenende) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Diese Neulinge -.-"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nun, auch wenn ich kein Meister von Wortspielen bin, habe ich es doch darauf mit dem Titel abgezielt.
Ein WoWochenende


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt, liebe Buffis!....



Zum Teil wirklich gute und lustige Stellen

Z.B.:



> Viel zu viel Zeit hat der Pizzalieferjunge gebraucht, um das Wechselgeld zu zählen, weswegen du auf die 91 Euro Rückgeld verzichtet, die Pizza dem verdutzt guckenden Teenager aus der Hand gerissen und die Tür wieder an den Rahmen gelehnt hast.



Herrliche Stelle vor allem die Bezugnahme auf den Anfangsgag mit der Tür, sehr gut.

oder 


> Du lässt im seinen Unterkiefer, nimmst ihm aber jede Spur von Haaren.


 
sehr fein!


Allerdings neigst du zu Überformulierungen, vor allem am Anfang



> ...und auf die Reaktionen einzugehen, da Veröffentlichung von so etwas mir gänzlich unbekannt ist.
> ...hast du dich von sämtlichen zwischenmenschlichen Aufgaben befreit
> ... mit reichlich gut gekochter Speisen und viel, viel zärtlichen Sex
> Sobald du den Papierkram deiner undankbaren Arbeit in den Ort ihrer Vorhersehung, den Mülleimer, gegeben hast.....



Solche Sätze sind schade weil du es besser kannst.
Am besten noch mal gründlich gegenlesen (lassen) vorm Thread aufmachen.

Aber wie zu Anfang gesagt, gar nicht übel..........weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zayo (16. Januar 2009)

Glück auf!

Mein Leben hatte bis zu diesem Moment keinen Sinn, das Wort "Genial" wurde neu erfunden und um das 1027,039-fache gesteigert! Wenn du nicht weiterschreibst muss ich Amoklaufen (für alle Polizisten: Neeeein natürlich nicht!) aber ich werde niewieder WoW spielen, oder gar meinen PC starten, da ich ab diesem Punkt abhängig von dir bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt zack zack zurück an den PC und weiterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Allerdings trifft es ein 7tel eher.


Ah ok dass die Geschichte noch weitergeht wusst ich nicht dann sei Dir nochmals verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und mir hoffentlich ebenfalls ^^)


> Die Geschichte ist mehr eine schwer zu deffinierbare Abfolge gewisser Zeitabschnitte einer Person, die sich in Klischees und Übertreibungen ergeht, um ein gerade zu absurdes Ziel zu erreichen und dabei auf einen Punkt zu setzten, der alles andere in seinem Gesichtsfeld ausradiert.


Das verspricht auch grundsätzlich Erfolg, 2 Daumen hoch.


> Ich setzte dabei gezielt auf eher vulgäre Vergleiche,


Nunja da kommt es halt drauf an, was Deine Zielgruppe ist. Ich behaupte dass eine Geschichte die keine vulgären Vergleiche beinhaltet und Erfolg hat wesentlich höheren Erfolg erzielt als eine, die solche beinhaltet.


> ebenso wie ein absurdes Mass an Übertriebenheit, weil diese beiden Komponenten ebenso Bestandteil der menschlichen Kommunikation in World of Warcraft ist (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung).


Dem stimme ich ebenfalls zu und das ist auch der richtige Weg, wie ich finde.

Man ist gespannt auf den zweiten Teil, der mit Sicherheit besser wird, denn mit jeder Erfahrung verbessert sich der Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buck1985 (16. Januar 2009)

mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Man ist gespannt auf den zweiten Teil, der mit Sicherheit besser wird, denn mit jeder Erfahrung verbessert sich der Mensch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nun, wie ich es bereits schon eingangs erwähnt habe, ist die Geschichte in einem Rutsch entstanden und damit in ihrer fertig formulierten Fassung bereits abgespeichert auf meiner Festplatte.
Da aber Ohrensammler schliesslich sagte, dass man vor dem Posten so etwas lieber noch einmal gegenlesen lassen sollte, und ich diese Regel im Vorhinein sträflich missachtet habe, nun jedoch Gedenke, dies umgehend nachzuholen, kann der zweite Teil noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch auf den Bezug der Vulgarität belasse ich es bei einem Mindestmaß, auch wenn ich darauf setzte. Dennoch sollte einem jeden klar sein, worum es dabei geht und ich garantiert keine Grenze des Geschmackes einzelner Leser zu überschreiten gedenke. Jedoch nehme ich mir den Rat zu herzen, und werde die allzu krassen Stellen in Sternchen setzten, um zumindest das ins Auge stechende Maß des Mangels ein wenig zu senken.

@Ohrensammler
Auch wenn du deffenitiv mit dem Gegenlesen richtig liegst, so habe ich mir vor Veröffentlichung meinen Teil gedacht und diverse Dinge ausgebessert. Vielleicht verlange ich zuviel, aber der einzige in unmittelbarer Nähe stehender möglicher Gegenleser (mein WG-Mitbehauser) behauptet von sich selbst, noch nie ein Buch gelesen zu haben und mir der Aufwand, nur für eine kleine Kurzgeschichte weit entfernt wohnende Leute aufzusuchen, dann doch ein wenig zu viel erschien (immerhin habe ich nicht vor, mit so etwas Geld zu verdienen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyhron (16. Januar 2009)

Los Los Los!
bitte weiterschreiben bzw. die Fortsetzung posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde es auch sehr gelungen.
Weiter geht's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja da kommt es halt drauf an, was Deine Zielgruppe ist. Ich behaupte dass eine Geschichte die keine vulgären Vergleiche beinhaltet und Erfolg hat wesentlich höheren Erfolg erzielt als eine, die solche beinhaltet.



Seh ich auch so!

Besser sind Anspielungen oder Andeutungen.

Außer, wie schon erwähnt, deine Zielgruppe sind pubertierende Jungs.
Da reicht es alle zwei Sätze "Titten" zu schreiben und sie sind deine Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Januar 2009)

Ich werde jetzt meinen PC runterfahren, den Mülleimer noch mal mit den am heutigen
Tag erledigten Büroarbeiten zuspammen und dann nach Hause gehen um genau das
zu tun was du geschrieben hast (woher kennst du mich so genau?)

Im Ernst, mach ruhig weiter, die Story hat was.

Schliesslich hast du auch von Ohrensammler Lob kassiert, was m.E. durchaus zeigt
dass du was drauf hast.


----------



## King_Potty (16. Januar 2009)

GOGOGO.. will mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Da aber Ohrensammler schliesslich sagte, dass man vor dem Posten so etwas lieber noch einmal gegenlesen lassen sollte, und ich diese Regel im Vorhinein sträflich missachtet habe, nun jedoch Gedenke, dies umgehend nachzuholen, kann der zweite Teil noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Gegenlesen lassen beachten.

Niemand nehmen der versucht, dir überall reinzuquatschen.
Der Gegenleser soll nur Grammatik, Rechtschreibung, schlimme Satzgebilde und sowas korrigieren und nicht mir dir den Thread neu schreiben.
Manche neigen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit. 

wenn keiner da ist lies selber gegen. Versuche dir dabei vorzustellen, du liest einen Artikel von jemand anderes in einer Zeitschrift!


----------



## Rollfl (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie es wohl weitergeht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorianna (16. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass mir das sogar (auch) recht gut gefallen hat, auch wenn rechtschreiberische Mängel es nen bischen verdorben haben. 
Zum Gegenlesen: Meine Mutter sagte früher immer wenn ein Ditat in der Schule anstand, ich solle am Ende nochmal rückwärts gegenlesen, da die Beachtung der Rechtschreibung so im Lesefluss nicht untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Ano


----------



## djpadi (16. Januar 2009)

We neeeeeed more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (16. Januar 2009)

epic!
10/10

will mehr! gief plx


----------



## Pcasso (16. Januar 2009)

is nen geiler text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat spass gemacht zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings stört mich das "12 uhr feierabend" 
so nen frühes nach hause gehen kenn ich garnet XD


----------



## Fearforfun (16. Januar 2009)

Ich fands gut nur zum ende hin nicht mehr ganz so lustig.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Geschichte auch sehr unterhaltsam. Am Anfang ist sie wirklich etwas vulgär ( vulgär passt zwar wirklich manchmal, aber du musst aufpassen, dass das Niveau, weißt schon, diese bekannte Cremé, nicht zu niedrig wird!) 
Das ist eigentlich auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt, die Rechtschreibung ist in Ordnung, ein paar Fehler sind zwar drin, aber die kann man übersehen.
Von Schreibstil her auch gut gemacht, man kann sich die Geschichte wirklich vorstellen, zumindest ich konnte die, aus den Angeln gebrochene Tür, sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo du schon die beiden Buffed-Geschichtenerzähler zur Sprache bringst, muss ich sagen, dass es sehr schwer ist, an die Erfahrungsberiche heran zu kommen; aber du bist näher dran, als viele, die sich daran versuchen. Von daher finde ich, du kannst sie weiter schreiben. Sie hat potenzial, *nur bitte bitte pass auf, dass du ein gewisses Niveau hälst!* Die beste Geschichte kann durch einen *Ey, Alter!* - Schreibstil zerstört werden.

Grüße
Illuminatos


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Januar 2009)

mir fehlt der witz.... gut geschrieben... keine frage... aber mehr als stupide lesen konnte ich nicht... also um den anderen 2 konkurenz zu machen, brauchste nochn bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wo du schon die beiden Buffed-Geschichtenerzähler zur Sprache bringst, muss ich sagen, dass es sehr schwer ist, an die Erfahrungsberiche heran zu kommen; aber du bist näher dran, als viele, die sich daran versuchen. Von daher finde ich, du kannst sie weiter schreiben.


Ein größeres Lob kann ich mir nicht wünschen. Danke dir dafür.
Allerdings liegt es mir fern, irgend jemanden in den Schatten zu stellen.
Zu aller Erst ist es ein kleiner Test, ob ich so etwas wie Lacher erzeugen kann.
Gefolgt natürlich auf die Reaktionen von Leuten, die sich ebenfalls so etwas ausdenken.


Der zweite Teil wurde nun an den Ersten ran-Editiert.


----------



## 123Kill (16. Januar 2009)

Also der arme Typ muss der Süchtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazybone747 (16. Januar 2009)

welcher kranke typ tritt seine tür ein? XDmore plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (16. Januar 2009)

endgeil) pls mehr davon >.< *bettel*
ich wusste das schurken sich als götter fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barrages (16. Januar 2009)

Ganz dickes Lob!

Habe es förmlich verschlungen. Einfach super amüsant beschrieben. Fand die Einleitung auch ganz passend, schließlich ist es immer so, nen Buch ist auch nicht ab der ersten Seite spannend.
Und wenn dieser erste Teil z.B. 1/10 entspricht, ist die Einleitung auch nicht übertrieben.
Muß ganz ehrlich zugeben: "Wenn man das ließt, fiebert man ein ganz klein wenig mit". War richtig enttäuscht als die Kurz-Story sich dem Ende neigte (

Fazit: Du hast potenzial. Mach auf jedenfall weiter.

Absolute Lob, dann das war wahrlich großes Kino.

LG Barrages


----------



## ForThePwn (16. Januar 2009)

Köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /Vote for 3. Teil

MFG

ForThePwn


----------



## Kawock (16. Januar 2009)

los los, wo bleiben samstag und sonntag ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrischiB (16. Januar 2009)

genau ab gehts, das wochenende ist nicht zuende ;-)
sehr nice


----------



## silver18781 (16. Januar 2009)

brbr ich mach mir nen ud schurken! I WANT TO BE A GOD! *tür eintret*


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Erneuter Edit. 
Zumindest gab es keine weitere Kritik. Das fasse ich dahingegend auf, dass die Besserungen den Wünschen entgegegen gekommen sind. Ich hoffe mal, mit dem nächsten Teil nicht erneut über die Stränge zu schlagen.


----------



## CP9 (16. Januar 2009)

also das ist echt mal cool. bitte mach weiter!!^^


----------



## Reyx (16. Januar 2009)

Giev Samstag und Sonntag, ich finde hast du gut gemacht ;-) weita so


----------



## etmundi (16. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur toll. weiter so.

Erstaunt stellst du fest, dass ein sehr penetranter Körperteil deiner selbst beginnt, vor Vorfreude immer länger und fester zu werden

Nein Lieblingssatz!


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. Januar 2009)

mir hats gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinbor (16. Januar 2009)

need 4. Teil!!

Ob er die 80 noch erreicht, bevor er ins koma fällt? XD


----------



## Valinbor (16. Januar 2009)

need 4. Teil!!

Ob er die 80 noch erreicht, bevor er ins koma fällt? XD


----------



## Thornbearer (16. Januar 2009)

Ich habe etwas in den Augen... dürften Tränen sein... vor lauter lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinbor (16. Januar 2009)

sry doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (16. Januar 2009)

ABSOLUT GENIAL!


----------



## alex93 (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem du dir in einer fünfminütigen Pause genüsslich über seine Mutter, seinen Vater und seine Schwester ausgelassen hattest, nahmst du den Flug nach Tausend Nadeln und von dort nach Tanaris in Angriff.
> In der Wüste, so denkst du, kann jeder deinen Style schon auf Meilen erkennen.
> ...


kiddy ?


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

alex93 schrieb:


> kiddy ?


Um den mehrmaligen Andeutungen jetzt mal entgegen zu wirken: Die beschriebene Person ist jedermann und niemand. Reine Fiktion. Kein Kiddy.


----------



## Balord (16. Januar 2009)

Einfach der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Dein liebstes Loch brennt wie nach einem Besuch bei Daniel Küblböck, der sich die homoerotische Version von Long Dong Silver zur Pornoparty eingeladen hat


Wie kommst du nur auf sone idee? XD


----------



## Lo1 (16. Januar 2009)

alex93 schrieb:


> kiddy ?



So ganz nebenbei: Es ist eine Geschichte, einfach nur ausgedacht ...

BTT: Sehr schön geschrieben need more!


----------



## alex93 (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Um den mehrmaligen Andeutungen jetzt mal entgegen zu wirken: Die beschriebene Person ist jedermann und niemand. Reine Fiktion. Kein Kiddy.


dann möchte ich mich mal entschuldigen da ich den text nur überflogen hab^^.
sry mein fehler.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (16. Januar 2009)

need more!


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nur auf sone idee? XD


Ich schaue mir den Film von Spongebob in der Endlosschleife an, in der er das macht: http://members.outpost10f.com/~lindax/spon...19_1024x768.jpg

Wenn mich das noch nicht genug geistig stimuliert hat, probier ichs mit meiner Phantasie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (16. Januar 2009)

Genial! Mehr davon bitte ^^
liest sich angenehm und unterhaltsam - bist ein guter Autor, ich mag deinen stil!


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Der vorletzte Teil ist jetzt dran editiert.
Den Schluss überarbeite ich noch ein wenig, ist in Kürze jedoch fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telk (16. Januar 2009)

Give T5!!!!

äh...Teil 5


----------



## Seryma (16. Januar 2009)

Genial geschrieben, ein echter Künstler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (16. Januar 2009)

LoL genial, fast schon genital  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (16. Januar 2009)

Gogogo letzter Teil noch^^


----------



## Xeyji (16. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach auch ein gut geschriebener Text, in dem jedoch Höhepunkte fehlen.
Ich muss sagen das es für mich keine Stelle gab bei der ich lachen musste. Trotz aller drastischen vulgären Übertreibung.
Vielleicht solltest du versuchen deine Schwerpunkte anders zu setzen und zum Beispiel nicht alle 2 Zeilen auf deinen "Style", bzw den des Schurken deiner Geschichte, zu beharren.
Das nahm mir ein wenig die Sicht. 
Mich interessiert schon das Ende und ich will wissen wie die Sache endet (Meiner Meinung nach sollte er wegen Schlafmangels sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), jedoch will auch ich einen etwas weniger vulgären Humor und das "gewisse Etwas".
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich auf das Endergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xeyji


----------



## refra (16. Januar 2009)

ich denke dem sein acc wird gebannt kurz bevor er 80 wird xD
wegen beleidigungen etc..


----------



## King_Potty (16. Januar 2009)

einfach nur top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


need lezten teil .. ogog


----------



## Valinbor (16. Januar 2009)

Komm schon... need letzten teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sich Schamane auch so schnell leveln lässt?^^
*Draenei Schamane erstell*


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Letzter Teil und damit das Ende wurde angefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonilock (16. Januar 2009)

Schreibst Du  von Dir oder wieso kennst Du  Dich da so gut aus?


----------



## Valinbor (16. Januar 2009)

Haha wie geil^^
Aber irgendwie... 500 EP bis zur 80? Also ich hätt ja nen Mob gekillt^^
Ich fand aber trotzdem den ersten teil, und den schluss am besten...
Super arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da fällt ihm ein, das er 4 Stunden gewartet hat bis die geschichte zu ende ist^^ Was solls war lustig^^


----------



## Xeyji (16. Januar 2009)

Nun gut, beim Ende musste ich dann doch Lachen, da ich es direkt nach dem Lesen des Makros geahnt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ende ist dann wohl meiner Meinung nach ein richtig gutes, und auch der "Abspann" gefällt. So kannst du weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Warp16 (16. Januar 2009)

TOP


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut *daumenhoch*


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Januar 2009)

top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freue mich auf weitere Geschichten von dir.


----------



## Sobe1 (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut!

14 Uhr Feierabend nach einer echt stressigen und harten Woche. Seit Sylvester nicht wirklich gezoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   2 Pizzen gekauft+ 1,5l Energy Flasche und Chips.  WE ich komme! (Leider isses Samstag schon vorbei für mich -_-)

Deine Geschichte ist irgendwie gut vorstellbar^^
An dem Schreibstil kann ich auch nichts bemängeln. Weiter so!

PS: besonders bei den Pizza Aktionen kam ich ins stocken. 91 Euro Trinkgeld =Wayne. Toilette= auch wayne^^


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf weitere Geschichten von dir.


Ideen hätte ich genügend, aber die Motivation für das Ausführen eben jener ist nur spontan verfügbar.
Aber sobald ich wieder was habe, schiebe ich es gerne hier herein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Xeyji schrieb:


> Nun gut, beim Ende musste ich dann doch Lachen, da ich es direkt nach dem Lesen des Makros geahnt hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich freue mich, einen harschen Kritiker zum Ende (das mir eigentlich die meiste Arbeit gemacht hat, man will ja allem gerecht werden) doch noch umstimmen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeyji (16. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, einen harschen Kritiker zum Ende (das mir eigentlich die meiste Arbeit gemacht hat, man will ja allem gerecht werden) doch noch umstimmen konnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Kritik will, kriegt halt welche!

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (16. Januar 2009)

Super Storie... die einzigsten beiden Dinge die mich nur stöhren sind der anfängliche zu häufige gebrauch von ``Du`` und ``dir``
und das alle Teile bisauf den ersten in Farbe geschrieben sind (das Gefühl dabei in meinen Augen lässt mich doch grad an die stelle mit der Toillete in der Geschichte erinnern).


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Super Storie... die einzigsten beiden Dinge die mich nur stöhren sind der anfängliche zu häufige gebrauch von ``Du`` und ``dir``
> und das alle Teile bisauf den ersten in Farbe geschrieben sind (das Gefühl dabei in meinen Augen lässt mich doch grad an die stelle mit der Toillete in der Geschichte erinnern).


Die Farben sind eigentlich nur dafür gedacht, um die verschiedenen Teile des Posts (mit nacheditieren und so) zu veranschaulichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Januar 2009)

Habe jetzt alle Geschichten gelesen:

Als erstes kommt dieser Thread in meine Favoritenliste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht, bei der Toilettenszene bin ich vor lachen zusammengebrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einfach Grandios, ich kann es nicht anders sagen! Guter Schreibstil und eine gute Rechtschreibung, dazu diese bildhaften Beschreibungen ala den giftigen Dämpfen, die aus dem Bad kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nichts zu meckern und es gibt von mir 10 / 10 Punkten. 

PS. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das nicht die letzte Geschichte von dir war. Du hast ein Händchen dafür!

PPS. Die rosa Schrift des letzten Teils brennt ein bisschen in den Augen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Illuminatos


----------



## SixNight (16. Januar 2009)

Sehr gut gemacht nur übertrieben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Sehr gut gemacht nur übertrieben lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fass mal ein ganzes Wochenende kürzer zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (16. Januar 2009)

Habs ganz gelesen und finde es genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zwar noch nicht ganz auf einem level die damo oder ohrensammler aber das kommt bestimmt mit der zeit/übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach weiter so vor allem der epilog ist geil^^


----------



## Allysekos (16. Januar 2009)

traurig,solche fälle machen zum Mörder^^

eigentlich ist das unmöglich,man darf kein Ticket schreiben,man setzt diesen depp auf ignore


----------



## Raheema (16. Januar 2009)

lieber Exmachina
diese geschichte war einfach 




ENDGEIL 

sowas wie das habe ich noch nie gelesen aber wirklich ENDGEIL 
einfach ENDGEIL°°°°!!!!








(achso habe ich schin ENDGEIL gesagt?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 
Raheema/steffen


----------



## kingkryzon (16. Januar 2009)

supersauber vllt verdienst du dir ja auch bald meine sig^^


----------



## Valenzius (16. Januar 2009)

Das ist echt gut geschrieben, musste so sehr lachen wie in den Erfahrungsberichten von Damo. Vorallem der Abspann ist gut gelungen
10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> supersauber vllt verdienst du dir ja auch bald meine sig^^


Da fehlt aber schon mal der 7. Erfahrungsbericht, in deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Januar 2009)

Soo ich naochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das Gegenlesen hat sich gelohnt. Konnte keine echten Murkssätze mehr entdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen, dass das Verhältnis von Textlänge zu Pointenanzahl bei Teil 2 bis 4 verbesserungswürdig ist. Oder kurz Ausgedrückt...zu laaang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht nachzuzählen, alleine in dem blauen Teil kommt das Wort Style (oder stylich) 14 x vor.

Ich denke, dass du in der Lage bist, sowas zu schreiben und auch Pointen zu setzen.
Nimm dir aber nicht zu viel vor und werd nicht zu ausschweifend. Viele Leser, grad im Forum, schalten bei so langen Texten schnell ab oder überfliegen sie nur.

Das Ende fand ich gut!
(Wobei der GM sich anders ausgedrückt hätte, aber das nur nebenbei)


----------



## greenoano (16. Januar 2009)

Echt genial geschrieben!!! Hut ab, sowas könnte ich bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10 / 10


----------



## Balain (16. Januar 2009)

*** ***


----------



## ExMachina (16. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Ende fand ich gut!
> (Wobei der GM sich anders ausgedrückt hätte, aber das nur nebenbei)


Da hab ich mir einfach mal die dichterische Freiheit zu nutze gemacht, ausserdem hatte ich noch die die Gelegenheit, einem GM in solch einer Situation zu begegnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (16. Januar 2009)

meine augen getötet und mich 20 minuten  an den rechner gefesselt gz^^


----------



## Kamaji (17. Januar 2009)

Ein 20er Schamane kann kein Erdschild.. hatte noch was  .. kommt im Edit


----------



## Held² (17. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mir nicht durchgelesen ich hab dafür zu viel style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (17. Januar 2009)

ich finds wirklich saugeil!!!

du kommst in meine sig^^

grüße,
elessor


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Januar 2009)

Balain schrieb:


> *** ***




fullquote + flame = report


----------



## schnitt999 (17. Januar 2009)

extrem geil


----------



## HackZu (17. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, macht Spaß zu lesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Ende fand ich gut!


Buuhhh!

Das Ende war Spitzenklasse!
Auch wenn das Wort Style sauber zu oft verwendet wurde, aber ansonsten... Top..


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2009)

find das gut ...sehr gut^^ 
aber das ist zu stylisch =P


----------



## Dropz (18. Januar 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> find das gut ...sehr gut^^
> aber das ist zu stylisch =P


/sign


----------



## lolGER61095 (18. Januar 2009)

sehr gut geschrieben vorallem der abspann is sehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg und so


----------



## XerroX (18. Januar 2009)

nette Geschichte ... gefällt mir :-)


----------



## 1220borki (18. Januar 2009)

genial, super! aber wenn davon auch nur 50% der wahrheit entspricht wuerd ich mir mal lieber ein paar gedanken machen :/


----------



## Urengroll (19. Januar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> mir fehlt der witz.... gut geschrieben... keine frage... aber mehr als stupide lesen konnte ich nicht... also um den anderen 2 konkurenz zu machen, brauchste nochn bissel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es soll ja hier niemand nachgemacht werden. Jeder ist auf seine ganz besondere Art witzig. Der eine mehr der andere weniger. Aber das liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich finde z.B. die ganzen Comedians nicht Authentisch genug, weil sie nur die Gags von Schreibern "gut" wiedergeben.
Helge Schneider ist ein "real" Stand Up Comedian und der ist das 24 Std. lang und nicht nur auf der Bühne.

So jetzt werde ich mir den Text auch mal zur Gemühte führen. Ich würde es eventuell in "kleineren" Portionen , den Buffed Lesern verabreichen, denn dann wird man erst richtig Süchtig danach...................^^


----------



## MadRedCap (19. Januar 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> So jetzt werde ich mir den Text auch mal zur Gemühte führen. Ich würde es eventuell in "kleineren" Portionen , den Buffed Lesern verabreichen, denn dann wird man erst richtig Süchtig danach...................^^


Was meinste, warum das farbig unterteilt ist?
Der hat das innerhalb von etwa 2 Stunden immer weiter reineditiert.
Haben genug nach: Giev nächsten Teil!!! geschrien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High-Ender (19. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab mich gerade wirklich weggepackt. Mach auf jeden Fall weiter. Sehr amüsant geschrieben.


----------



## ExMachina (19. Januar 2009)

Da schau her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da guck ich kurz vorm Schlafengehen bei Buffed vorbei, und meine Story steht schon wieder im Ticker ^^

Aber ich stelle fest, dass hierbei anscheinend die Meinungen bzgl. des Humors gibt. Aber jeden Menschen auf der Welt wird auch nie jemand zum Lachen bringen können.
Ich bin schon froh, wenn es ein paar Leute gibt, die sich darüber amüsieren.

Und um ein wenig Spannung aufzubauen: Mein nächstes Werk ist bereits in Arbeit, diesmal mit ein wenig mehr Vorbereitung. Diese Story hier wurde (um ehrlich zu sein) in einer Nacht der Langeweile in 3 Stunden zusammen geschustert und der erste Teil wurde fast unbearbeitet hier gepostet. Erst nach dem Ohrensammler und diverse andere User mich auf Fehler oder ausbesserungswürdige Stellen hingedeutet haben, habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht, zu korregieren. 

Noch mal Danke an alle Leute, die hier positives zu Berichten hatten. Das ist mir eine enorme Motivationsstütze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (19. Januar 2009)

genial! weiter so!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firef0kz (19. Januar 2009)

"Auch wenn du dachtest, deine mittlerweile fünfte Schachtel Zigaretten müsse das Hungergefühl irgendwie unterdrücken, dein Magen randaliert wie ein Rechter in einer Black-Music-Disco."

Mein Favorit, zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garius74 (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich so Sachen lese, wie: "wenn ich die Texte von Damokles und Ohrenammler lese, denke ich mir: Das kannst du auch"

Oder dann solche arroganten Sachen wie: "Diese Story hier wurde (um ehrlich zu sein) in einer Nacht der Langeweile in 3 Stunden zusammen geschustert und der erste Teil wurde fast unbearbeitet hier gepostet."

...da geht mir echt der Hut hoch.

Deshalb werde ich jetzt mal meine Kritik am Text los: offen und schonungslos.


Der Text ist schlecht.
Der Humor ist derbe, keinesfalls feinsinnig und entbehrt jeder Ironie.

Wenn Ohrensammler und Damokles Bundesliga sind, spielst du bestenfalls Kreisklasse.

Sicher gibt es Leute, die das lustig finden, was du schreibst, das ist ja auch deren Humor und deren gutes Recht.

Aber da du so nach Bestätigung lechzst und dich unbändig freust, wenn dein Thread im Ticker erscheint (was er jetzt gleich ja leider (!) wieder tut)... muß ich deinen literarischen Bemühungen erst mal einen Dämpfer verpassen.

Deshalb 3/10


----------



## Webi (19. Januar 2009)

GZ.
/Sticky


----------



## ExMachina (19. Januar 2009)

Nun, garius74, ich will mich offen zu deinem Post bekennen.

Nein, ich lechze garantiert nicht nach Aufmerksamkeit. Ich bin zwar des Öfteren auf buffed.de um diverse Sachen nach zu lesen, da fallem einem dann schon gewisse Thread-Überschriften auf. 
Die Tatsache, mich als Arrogant hinzustellen, kann ich auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Sicherlich, ich habe zugegeben, in welchem Umfeld und in welchem Tempo sie entstanden ist. Allerdings habe ich diese Geschichte bereits einen, wenn nicht sogar zwei Monate vor erstellen dieses Threads geschrieben und seit dem nicht mehr angerührt. Man mag es mir eventuell als Übermut auslegen, einfach blind drauf los gepostet zu haben und damit das erst beste verfügbare Schreibstück verwendet zu haben, dennoch geht es mir alleine darum, was andere Leute dazu meinen. Ich habe NIEMALS angedeutet, jemals in der Liga von Ohrensammler oder Damokles zu spielen, geschweige spielen zu wollen, weil mir für solche Dinge deffenitiv der Geist fehlt und ich mich bei so einem Vorhaben ehrlich um den Sinn und die Logik bemühe zu sehen. Ich weis ja nicht, mit welchen Weltanschauungen du dich umgibst, aber ich brauche keine Gleichstellung oder Übertrumpfung über andere Leute. Mir ging es rein darum, mir (und nur mir selbst!) zu beweisen, ob ich etwas zustande bringe, was andere Leute eventuell mögen, nicht, um irgendjemanden auszustechen, zu übertrumpfen oder in den Schatten zu stellen. Ich dachte dahingegend mich auch klar ausgedrückt zu haben. Ich habe diese Geschichte gepostet, damit andere Leute eventuell lachen, zum Teil auch um mich selber zu testen, ob ich das Zeug für sowas überhaupt besitzte. Ich habe auch mit der Möglichkeit gerechnet, einfach nur ausgelacht zu werden. Dazu verleitet hat mich der Mut, dass es Damokles, Ohrensammler und auch ein paar andere User gemacht haben. Nicht das, WAS sie gemacht haben. Und das ich mich mal freue, meine Geschichte im Ticker zu sehen... mal ehrlich, wer will mir das vorwerfen? Ich habe zuvor noch nie etwas hier gepostet, weder einen Comment noch einen Thread. Und da ich wie gesagt gerade mal die ersten Schritte an ein kleines Publikum getan habe, freue ich mich (zu Recht, wie ich finde) dass sich Leute dafür interessieren und sich damit ausseinandersetzen, egal ob Positiv oder Negativ. Nur du greifst mich direkt an, ohne mich zu kennen und stellst dich meiner Meinung nach hinter einer Front aus vorgefassten Meinungne prinzipiell allen anderen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, hättest du dich deffenitiv anders ausgedrückt.

Aber wenn du die Einleitung gelesen hättest, wüsstest du auch, dass ich mit absoluter Wahrscheinlichkeit auf solche Posts wie von dir gewartet habe. Das sie erst so spät erscheinen, wundert mich ein wenig.


Was deine Kritik angeht, das ist deine Kritik, wie jederman seine eigene Meinung hat. Aber warum, wenn du schon so schlecht beurteilst, gibst du der ganzen Geschichte noch 3 Punkte? Wäre es vielleicht zu viel verlangt zu wissen, warum ich gerade diese drei Punkte noch heraus holen konnte, wenn ich scheinbar in deinen Augen ein arrogantes, nach Aufmerksamkeit lechzendes Schmierenkomödienreisserding bin?


----------



## jolk (19. Januar 2009)

Webi schrieb:


> GZ.
> /Sticky


weißt du was ein sticky ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@te ich bewundere deine arbeit, aber nicht ganz mein geschmack.


----------



## Mjuu (19. Januar 2009)

hat mir gefallen, vor allem das stylische.

allerdings ist die geschichte meiner meinung nach etwas zu lang, wurd zum ende hin schwierig konzentriert zu bleiben.


----------



## Harloww (19. Januar 2009)

TL;DR


----------



## Der_Shade (19. Januar 2009)

Schön, schön. Wenn auch ein bisschen zu langatmig wie ich finde. Meinen Humor haste jedenfalls getroffen!


----------



## maselevic (19. Januar 2009)

der erste teil der geschichte war der beste teil 

im allgemeinen läst sich sagen das die geschichte für meinen geschmack viel zu lang war zwar lustig aber viel zu lang.

ich hoffe bald wieder etwas von dir zu sehen aber bitte etwas kürzeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2009)

Also ExMachina ist ein Name den ich mir ab heute merken werde denn dein literarischer Erguss hat mein Komik-Zentrum voll getroffen!

Hat mir auch erheblich besser gefallen als der neuste Damokles um mal einen Vergleich zu einem der Vorbilder zu ziehen...

Ich freue mich auf mehr!


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Januar 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Ich habe NIEMALS angedeutet, jemals in der Liga von Ohrensammler oder Damokles zu spielen, geschweige spielen zu wollen, weil mir für solche Dinge deffenitiv der Geist fehlt und ich mich bei so einem Vorhaben ehrlich um den Sinn und die Logik bemühe zu sehen.



Ich finde sowas sollten wir einfach komplett in die Tonne treten.
Es gibt keine Ligen in denen jemand spielt und die braucht auch keiner.
Humor ist Geschmackssache und das ist gut so.

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, es soll sogar vereinzelt verwirrte Individuen geben, die lustig finden was Damo schreibt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab mir sagen lassen, es soll sogar vereinzelt verwirrte Individuen geben, die lustig finden was Damo schreibt??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da hast du was missverstanden, den loben wir immer nur, damit er nicht traurig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ExMachina ...und du..lass dich nciht abbringen, hast viele leute begeistert (mich zwar nicht aber nunja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mach ne vorsetzung oder sonstwas, sofern eine zielgruppe da ist, ist es lohnenswert weiterzumachen.


----------



## ExMachina (20. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde sowas sollten wir einfach komplett in die Tonne treten.
> Es gibt keine Ligen in denen jemand spielt und die braucht auch keiner.



Ich werde hier anscheinend andauernd missverstanden... ich erklärs nochmal überdeutlich.
Das wollte ich auch nicht damit andeuten, sondern ich habe ja eh gesagt, dass ich so etwas schwachsinnig finde. Diese Einteillung usw... deswegen fehlt mir auch der Sinn oder die Logik, mich wie behauptet wurde, in so einen 'Machtkampf' zu stürzen. Weil es sowas nicht gibt. Was der Leser liest und wie ers bewertet, ist Geschmack. Klar. Aber ich versuche um keines Willen, irgendjemand dazu zu zwingen, mich toller als andere zu sehen. Weil es mir schlichtweg egal ist. Klar sind mir freundlich gesinnte Leute lieber, aber ich kann mit eben dem Gegenteil auch gut leben (muss man als Soldat auch zwangsläufig). 
Wenn ich allerdings lese, dass ich an die bereits etablierten Schreiberlinge im Forum erinnere, dann freue ich mich darüber, was auch verständlich ist, nach euren geistigen Ergüßen wird ja geschrieen, nach meinen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist dann aber auch der einzige Unterschied, der einen (VIELLEICHT) als höher gestellt betrachten könnte, allerdings mit fragwürdigem Stellenwert. Worauf ich es aber genau so wenig abziele.


Himmel, anscheinend wollen mich einige missverstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruvon1 (7. April 2009)

genial geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
need more^^


----------



## Kráin94 (14. Mai 2009)

echt klasse gemacht...nur ein fehler is darin.. du hast an einigen stellen UD schurke mit troll schurken verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (14. Mai 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> TL;DR




??? Was genau ist die Bedeutung von das? Counter-Push? *kopfschüttel


----------



## RosaTauchadin (14. Mai 2009)

Hast echt super gemacht.. =)


----------



## Darkdamien (14. Mai 2009)

fands sehr lustig =)


----------



## Part v. Durotan (14. Mai 2009)

sehr nett geschrieben ^^


----------



## Medlanadro (14. Mai 2009)

also ich find auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur ein kleiner Fehler, in Dala ist gar kein Ah
trotzdem 10/10


----------



## Neother (14. Mai 2009)

Der Hammer coole Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu vielem anderen Erfahrungsberichtsschrott ist das einfach nur TOP

10/10!


----------



## Steel (14. Mai 2009)

super... von mir auch 10/10

mach noch eine geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddits (14. Mai 2009)

Ich fands lustig^^! Jedermanns Humor kann man eh nicht treffen;-)!


----------



## steakpfanne (15. Mai 2009)

Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur die Farben sind vllt etwas unglücklich, das Rosa am Ende macht das Lesen nicht gerade leichter^^


Hab selber UD Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber, du hast einen Fehler bei der Frisur gemacht: Wenn du Style willst, muss der Iro drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (15. Mai 2009)

> Das erlösende Ticken der letzten Sekunden auf deiner mit Brillianten verzierten Rollex kann nur eines bedeuten: 12 Uhr? Wochenende!
> Genau, es ist Wochenende. Und da du natürlich schlau bist, hast du dich von sämtlichen zwischenmenschlichen Aufgaben befreit, die dir im Weg stehen könnten.
> Der eine Kollege wollte saufen gehen, inner Tittenbar. Hast du abgesagt.
> Die Freundin wollte ein romantisches Wochenende mit dir bei sich daheim verbringen, mit reichlich gut gekochter Speisen und viel, viel zärtlichen Sex. Ist dir egal.



u.a. das und andere Passagen, zu viel RL-Selbstadarstellung, sonst aber ok.


----------



## skyline930 (15. Mai 2009)

Boah, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selten so geil gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palypower (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich habs noch nicht ganz durch aber bis jetzt find ich, das is der Hammer
haste echt sehr gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , fast genauso läufts bei mir auch manchmal (selten aber doch) ab^^


----------



## Esda (15. Mai 2009)

Huhu, 

du hast echt einen schönen Text geschrieben und ich bin begeistert über den stilistischen Anstieg im Forum. Trotzdem würd ich auch maximal 6/10 geben, da ich die Story viel zu zäh und langatmig finde. Ich habs nicht geschafft, den kompletten Text zu lesen und das ist für mich sehr selten. Deswegen sag ich nix über fehlende Pointen oder ähnliches. Aber es kommt doch irgendwie gewollt und nicht gekonnt rüber. Für eine Kurzgeschichte fehlt mir die Aussage, für einen komischen Text find ichs nicht lustig genug. 

Ist aber nur mein Geschmack, den Andern gefällts ja größtenteils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haltungspunkte kriegste auf jeden Fall alle wegen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung. 



garius74 schrieb:


> Wenn Ohrensammler und Damokles Bundesliga sind, spielst du bestenfalls Kreisklasse.


ist zu bös formuliert, die Kernaussage triffts aber meiner Meinung nach (wobei ich dir diesen '...das kannst du auch!'-Satz ein wenig übel nehm, der vorher schon von Jemandem angesprochen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manowar (15. Mai 2009)

ExMachina schrieb:


> Der eine Kollege wollte saufen gehen, inner Tittenbar. Hast du abgesagt.



Ab da hab ich nicht weitergelesen,das kann ja nicht gut werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuMpE (15. Mai 2009)

Sehr Edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Mai 2009)

spaßig, aber zu langatmig, man überfliegt vieles, nur um schnell zur nächsten lustigen Stelle zu gelangen  
Trotzdem: weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (15. Mai 2009)

ich denke für dein wowochenende werde ich mri mal ein we zeit nehmen^^
mit 2-3 flaschen 50 liter bier^^sollte das reichen den text rum zubekommen^^
aber da soviele geschrieben haben wie gut das ist muß ich mir die zeit nehmenXD



mfg Lyss


----------



## Lord Gama (15. Mai 2009)

Ist natürlich nicht annähernd mit  dem gottgleichen Damokles zu vergleichen, aber ganz gut. Versuche die Texte lesefreundlicher zu schreiben. Damit meine ich keineswegs die Wortwahl oder Satzstellung, sondern die Formatierung. du hast teilweise RIESIGE Textblöcke... das tut echt in den Augen weh mit der Zeit. 

Aber ich muss gestehen, soweit schonmal sehr gut :-)


----------



## Thrainan (15. Mai 2009)

Also hier mal meine Kritik, Tipps und Anregungen:

Man merkt natürlich das du kein Profiautor bist, aber ich finde das was du da schreibst für den Anfang sehr gut. 
Auf die Vergleiche mit Ohrensammler ect. musst du nicht viel geben, die haben zwar sehr gute Sachen geschrieben, aber auch nicht immer. Manches war auch mal kacke. Und wohl auch einfach mehr Erfahrung. 
In Kurzgeschichten sollte man Prologe immer vergleichsweise kurz halten. Da Kurzgeschichten nunmal "kurz" sind, ist jedes Wort wichtig. 
Viele Autoren lassen ihre Texte zum Beispiel vor der Veröffentlichung einfach mal ein oder zwei Wochen liegen. Dann schauen sie sich das ganze nochmal an und kürzen. Es gibt fast keinen Text, der durch kürzen nicht besser wird. Jeder Satz der die Geschichte nicht voranbringt ist überflüssig. Das sind die Stellen die man immer als langweilig, bzw. langatmig empfindet. Jeder Satz muss also die Stimmung beschreiben, den Plot voranbringen oder dergleichen. 

Wenn du am schreiben drann bleiben willst, schau mal auf dieser Webseite vorbei: http://www.andreaseschbach.de/schreiben/schreiben.html


----------



## Hautbaer (15. Mai 2009)

Gute Geschichte mit vielen Passagen, die mir das geschriebene vor den Augen bildlich aufflimmern lassen.
Der Abspann hat meinen persönlichen Geschmack getroffen und das Ganze schön abgerundet.

Nur Mut mach weiter so.


----------



## Gnarak (15. Mai 2009)

danke 10/10 und es ist Freitag und bald 12.00 Uhr und ich beginne schon mal mit dem Aufräumen meines Schreibtisches ....................


----------



## Anni®! (15. Mai 2009)

Andreas Eschenbach *.* der is super! =)))


----------



## :Manahunt: (21. Mai 2009)

Coole Geschichte hab vor kurzem aufgehört mit WoW und frage mich grade ob man so schnell echt leveln kann? Weil dann würde ich mir evtl. auch noch so nen Untoten Schurken machen xD


----------

